# Which video file is of better quality?



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey, I have two video files and I wanted to compare them for quality. Here's the information that "MediaInfo" gives me about both these files: 


FILE1: 


> General
> Complete name : E:\Aashiqui 2\Aashiqui 2 2013 Hindi 720p BRRip x264 AAC 5.1...Hon3y\Aashiqui 2 2013 Hindi 720p BRRip x264 AAC 5.1...Hon3y.mp4
> Format : MPEG-4
> Format profile : Base Media
> ...


FILE2: 

> General
> Complete name : C:\Users\Akshay\AppData\Roaming\GetThemAll Receiver\Sync\Chahun_Main_Ya_Naa_Full_Video_Song_Aashiqui_2__Aditya_Roy_Kapur,_Shraddha_Kapoor.mp4
> Format : MPEG-4
> Format profile : Base Media / Version 2
> ...


If you go by the bitrates of both these files, shouldn't FILE2 be of better quality than FILE1? When I view both the files, FILE1 seems to be better than FILE2. Why so?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The bitrate is only part of the equation, you also have to account for the resolution. Also, regardless of the file specs, you need to know the source material.

If you want to know which file is "better", watch them and decide for yourself. That is the ONLY way you will know for sure.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Also, is 1280 x 816 considered to be HD? I thought it's supposed to be 1280 x 1080? And what is 1280 x 544? 

Does the difference between 1080 and 816 account for the black bars on the top and bottom? Similarly, does the difference between 720 and 544 account for the black bars?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a movie and MediaInfo says that it's 1280 x 544 but there are still black bars. So how is 1280 x 720 different from 1280 x 544?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I would assume the first file. The output file is much larger meaning less compression was used.

1280x720 and 1920x1080 are 16:9 aspect ratios. Newer films are now even wider but being viewed (at home) on primarily 16:9 displays. This creates the additional black bars on the top and bottom.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

ebackhus said:


> I would assume the first file. The output file is much larger meaning less compression was used.
> 
> 1280x720 and 1920x1080 are 16:9 aspect ratios. Newer films are now even wider but being viewed (at home) on primarily 16:9 displays. This creates the additional black bars on the top and bottom.


2hr 12min run time vs 4min


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Resolutions can vary greatly, again, based on source material.

For the most part, anything "1280" will be 720P and anything "1920" will be 1080P.

Official spec:
720P = 1280×720
1080P = 1920×1080

Actual vertical resolution will vary based on source and AR (Aspect Ratio).


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

So it doesn't matter if it's 1280 x 544 or 1280 x 720? The black bars will still be there?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The standard widescreen TV/monitor has an AR of 16:9. Any content that does not have a 16:9 AR will have black bars.

1280x720 is 16:9 < no black bars
1280:544 is 40:17 < black bars


And the AR or black bars have nothing to do with video quality.


----------

